# PLease critique my riding and jumping



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

hey guys  

So its the begining of the season so I know I got lots to work on!! My position isnt the best ! I know I have to put my heels down more and not clinch my knees as much and follow his neck with my hands and keep my seat closer to the saddle and all that! so If you guys see anything else or have any suggestion go for it  
Thanks


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

anyone ???


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Your hands are way too far up his neck, especially over jumps. For jumps that small you only need to put your hands a few inces up his neck. 

You have a forward seat on the flat, so do I, but try to sit back. Such a forward seat gets you in trouble later on. 

You also dont need to come so far out of the saddle for these jumps, just kind of bend at your hips. 

Good luck and cute pony!!

VB


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I am in no way a pro or anywere near it but i think for the height you are jumping you are too far up your horses neck .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya I put my hand forward alot cause I'm so afraid t catch him in the teeth ! My coach says I also need to let my horse come to me and not me go to my horse but im not sure how to break that habit. Tho I only started jumping last november and was off for the winter so hopefuly I'll be able to fix my position.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Your lower leg is slipping back and, as you noticed, your weight isn't in your heels. A lot of two-point at walk, trot, and canter should help with that. Your release is exaggerated but if you started jumping last November, since you are pretty new to it I think over-releasing is better than catching your horse in the mouth, something you seem to be aware of, which is great! You may want to begin to shorten your release slightly, however, so you don't have to fix that habit farther on down the road. On the flat (unless those pictures were taken while jumping) you may want to lengthen your stirrups a couple holes- you always want to ride with longer stirrups on the flat and then shorten them for jumping. Your upper body is a bit too far forward even for hunt seat on the flat, so focus on stretching up through your core and chest. Really focus as well on wrapping your legs around the horse- you seem to be pinching with your knees a bit. You are always looking up, so great job on that- I'm still trying to break that habit . Your horse is absolutely adorable by the way- he looks so sweet!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Try lengthening your stirrups on the flat. they are way too short. Also what the others said about your release.

But I LOVE YOUR HORSE!!! O.O


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya i usually have my stirrups alot linger fo flat its cause I was ill jumping when these pics were taken 

and thanks  ahha ya Chase is so sweet


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

* longer


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg srry holly spelling mistake * a lot * still *


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

um when you are jumping lower your but in the saddle. thats all i can say for the jumping part.
when doing flatwork try to sit up straighter in the sadle and dont lean forward. i agree on the lenghten stirup aspect as well
not to bad but there are things to work on. i love your jumping though and not to mention the gorgeous horse you are riding!!!!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks I was doing my flat work at the same time as i was jumping that why my stirrups are so short there usually alot longer i do eventing so  

And thank you. My coach explain to me that my baby toes has to be facing the sky more and more turned out as i try to reach around his belly then hopely when i get that down path my uper body position will get better as for my lower seat.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

See that very last pic where you're cantering in 2 point? If you rotate your entire body counterclockwise about 5 degrees, it'll put your lower legs a little more forward, your shoulders a little more back and line the whole thing up perfectly to where your shoulder, hip, knee, heel angle is perfect. Next time you ride 2 point, think about keeping your legs more forward, which should automatically help your heels come down, and align your upper body along with it. The proportions of bend are good. It just all needs to change (be rotated) together if that makes any sense.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya it does thank you


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i had a few lessons with an olympic rider and from what i've learned from her your stirrups are rediculously high!! When you rise you should only just be getting out of the saddle


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i had a few lessons with an olympic rider and from what i've learned from her your stirrups are rediculously high!! When you rise you should only just be getting out of the saddle


They might be a hole short, but I don't think they're overly short. She has the same long thighs as I do. I'm the same way. When sitting in the saddle in jumping length stirrups, my knees practically overshoot the flaps. Once I'm up in my 1/2 seat, it looks normal again. It's much easier to use "textbook" lengths when you have textbook legs. Long thighs are a _itch.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

On the flat sit up! Put your shoulders back. You are leaning forward. The should be a straight line from your head to your shoulders to your heels. You are giving to much relse over fences, And because your not jumping that hight either.


----------



## Chio (Nov 13, 2010)

your horse is adorable


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya i think my stirrups are a to short ! Thanks ! And yes I know im leaning alot in flat how do you make your seat lighter and not lean forward ????? 

And Chio Thanks !


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

I think your heel will come down more as your leg strengthens. Remember when your posting to push all your weight into your heels with each post. Even on the flat your reins are short as well. I think they could be lengthened a good 4 inches. Having them that short probably forces you you throw your hand up his neck... Im glad you care enough to not want to catch him in the mouth When your just hacking and practicing 2 point do you keep your hands at his ears though? my guess is no, lol.
I would say when your flating do alot of 2 point. In walk, trot and canter and but remember to keep a light contact. You want to be able to follow his motion but still keeping a contact. I think that will help you alot. Also try some no stirrup work with some work over some ground poles to strengthen your core and leg and that will help keep you from balancing in your irons. I hope some of my rambling helps. Good Luck.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Jumping: Your weight is not in your heels, try moving your stirrup further up you toe even just a half inch. You pinch slightly in your knee, which makes your leg slip back. This may be causing you to throw your body foward ('jumping for your horse'). Your release is quite long, using a regular long release won't catch your horse in the mouth, if that is what you're worried about. I rarely catch a horse in the mouth and I use a short release. It's hard to tell if your stirrups are the correct length because you are up your horses neck a bit. Your eyes are up, and your back posture is flat.

Flat: Besides the fact that your stirrups are too short (I know, its already been said ;p) You, again, should move your stirrup closer to your toe, which will help you put your heels down. In the last picture, even though you're riding in three point, your knee has pinched a bit and your leg has slid back a little and your heel is up.

You look like a good rider, and you and your horse make a really good pair. Your horse is really cute!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not think your stirrups are way too short for jumping. The reason they look too short is because of bending at the hip (and letting your horse come to you, like your trainer has said) you are standing up straight and shoving your hips forward in an attempt to feel like you are with your horse.

If you are worried about hitting your horse in the mouth, instead of jumping ahead of him, grab a chunk of mane to keep your hands and upper body together with your horse. At this level while schooling at home there is nothing wrong with doing that until you get a better feel.

I think once you get your heels down and stop pinching with your knee it will help everything else. Like so often is said, you need a better base of support.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

yes thank you  so i have other pics all post them on a new one please critique those ones also  there a huge improvement Thanks for everyone help !!!


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

whats the new critique


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

When I started to get ahead of my horse, my trainer made me count when I rode. When I jumped I would count rhythm saying 1,2,1,2,1,2... etc. and it helpe me focus on the horse's movement and waiting for the jump.


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_See the position of your upper body in the last picture you posted? Now pretend that your horse had jumped....you would be pretty much in perfect position for a jump! Of course you would have to move your hands up just a teeny bit, but don't reach for his ears. Small movements._

_The thing about giving too much rein over the jump, is that you come in with contact, throw it away, then snatch it back up after the fence. If you had a roll back to the next fence, you would have a hard time making the turn._

_Bring your leg forward, and your shoulders back. Pick up your hands, close your fingers. _


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

> ya I put my hand forward alot cause I'm so afraid t catch him in the teeth ! My coach says I also need to let my horse come to me and not me go to my horse but im not sure how to break that habit. Tho I only started jumping last november and was off for the winter so hopefuly I'll be able to fix my position.


I had this problem too and it can become a very bad habit if your horse is stopper, leading to falls eventually. Grids will help, especially bounces. Your horse should find grids easy and you can work on you. They also make sure your body follows the horse properly because you willl become unbalanced after jumping fences close together if you get ahead all the time. If your horse is honest, try closing your eyes a few strides before the fence. Then you can't anticipate the fence and get ahead of your horse. You have to move with your horse


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks guys  if you fell like it my new pictures or in the same section called improvement ? 

Thanks


----------



## xoXJumpingMareXox (Apr 21, 2011)

Best advice? STRETCH STRETCH, and STRETCH some more right before you ride. Put the ball of your foot on a stair, or a phone book pushed against the wall, and sink into your heel. You should feel behind your knee and calf stretching. Hold for 20 seconds an don't forget to always do each side equally, unless one side is stiffer than the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Thats quiet a good idea!


----------

